# Barker Saddlery Saddles



## Big Ben (13 October 2012)

I recently saw a Barker Saddlery Event saddle on Ebay, fell in love with it, and accidentally bought it, you know how auctions are. 

I was so pleased when it arrived, not only does it fit Ben but it makes me feel secure and it is so comfy I love it, I'm hoping my trainer is going to love it when I have a lesson, tomorrow, cross fingers and hope that his lordship decides that he will load for me.

Despite much Google searching I can't find much about them does anyone here own a Barker?


----------



## Big Ben (14 October 2012)

No one Sigh, I would love to know if anyone else has owned one


----------



## mulberrymill (14 October 2012)

Never had one of their saddles, but do have several of their bridles. I used to buy them direct from Mr Barker every year as he had a stand at Ponies uk. The quality of the leather and the standard of manufacture was superb which is why I have 3 or 4 of them. They are a small private saddlery based in Walsall, they dont even seem to have a website.


----------



## Dovorian (14 October 2012)

Have had 3 dressage saddles and a variety of bridles, all bought from Barker's at Hickstead. Lovely saddlery.


----------



## Highlands (14 October 2012)

Barry Barker died a few years ago but I have seen the trade stand at your horse live in recent years so think the company still goes.


----------



## Big Ben (15 October 2012)

Thanks, when we come back to the UK to visit I may have to track down a bridle


----------



## hobit (18 October 2012)

Barker Saddlery sold off the stock two years ago after Barry died, it was a great place to go to as it was like Aladdin's cave there. I had been going there since I started riding aged 12. I use to have one of his saddles which i ended up having to sell as after having my son I couldn't fit into a 16 inch saddle anymore, I hated selling it as it was a wonderful fit on my mare, so comfortable and beautifully made


----------



## Big Ben (18 October 2012)

The more I use this saddle the more I like it, I have had nice saddles before, in fact I have all 'nice' saddles now, but this is the first one I have owned that I just HAVE to buy a padded carrier for.

My stirrup leathers need an uprgade, because they aren't to nice, and not up to the quality of the saddle.

Sunday we were at a small show at an indoor, we stable the horses between events, and I've always happily left my Stubben on, this time I'm worried about leading him through the door, and leaving him tacked up in the box

I think I'm in love


----------



## ajb123 (18 October 2012)

This brings back memories!  Barry Barker the owner of Barker Saddlery was larger than life in more ways than one if you met him you will know what I mean!  He fitted several saddles for me over the years and to be honest he was one of the only saddle fitters I have ever met that I truly trusted!

He would invariably turn up at least an hour late for a saddle fitting appt with loads of saddles onboard but he was always so pernickety about the correct fit.

I know his nephew was running the business but alas the saddle fitting side of the business stopped with Barry's death.


----------



## soulfull (21 October 2012)

I used to work with Barry fitting saddles.  Your right he was a larger than life character and very good at what he did
He used to have a few places that made saddles for him including 'ideal' in Walsall and a couple of one man bands
The very nicest saddles were made by Ideal.  In the Last year or sothey all had the 'ideal' logo 
Yes his nephew still does some of the shows but that's all 
Sadly missed and was such a shock at the time
Used to love his stories of who was who and how they all started out


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 November 2012)

Big Ben said:



			Thanks, when we come back to the UK to visit I may have to track down a bridle
		
Click to expand...

Just caught up with this after googling for Walsall bridle makers. When you next visit, take some time out to check out the saddle and bridlemakers in Walsall, the home of the best saddlers in the UK.

Barry is much missed, he was superb and I've to meet a saddler with a eye for the perfect fit that could match his. He was definitely a character.


----------



## SusieJohnson (21 May 2018)

I have one! I know I'm late to the thread but I have one to sell that was made for my horse by Barry. He was a good bloke.


----------

